# Audit tool, please help



## NJcoder (Feb 24, 2011)

Can anyone recommend what audit tool to use for the CEDC exam? And where may I get the tool?  Thanks so much


----------



## pherald (Feb 24, 2011)

*Audit tool*

Hi Laurie - I found a quick reference audit tool form that worked best for me.  I made many copies of it and could easily mark off each section as I read the question and make a determination.  I don't have a scanner, but if you want to email me your fax number I would be happy to share this with you.  I also have a few others, but this particular one was very helpful for me.  Good luck!  

Pam H., CPC, CEDC
pherald@geamba.com


----------



## Mojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Laurie,

I used the tool from the AAPC link once I purchased the exam, but I like the E/M audit tool from Highmark Medicare Services on pages 45-47: https://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/calendar/partb/pdf/web-handouts-030111.pdf

Good luck with the exam!


----------

